#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT Patna btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus:

## amos.0119

*IIT Patna Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Patna Admission:*  JEE Advaced.


*CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport :* Lok Nayak Jayaprakash Airport(Jaiprakash Narayan Airport), Patna*Distance from Airport :* 9km*Nearest Railway Station :* Patna Junction Railway Station*Distance from Railway Station :* 6km


*IIT Patna Branches In Engineering:*

Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering


*IIT Patna Placement Statistics 2015:

*
*Top Recruiters*

Amazon: 25 L/annumSnapdeal: 15.25 L/annumYodlee: 13.5 L/annum


*IIT Patna: Fee Structure 2014:

* **For ST/SC Students Shown in Brackets*
1.

One Time Payment

Rs. 3,650


2.

Payable Each Semester

Rs. 50,100 (Rs. 5,100)


3.

Refundable Caution Deposit

Rs. 6,500


4.

Medical Insurance Premium per Annum

Rs. 531


*Total Fees Payable at the time of Admission*

Rs. *60,250 (*Rs. *15,250)*


*Other Fees*

Rs. 1500 Per Semester for Electricity/Water Charges & Rs. 12,000 Per Semester for Mess Charges (On Advance)




*IIT Patna: Fee Structure 2015: To be updated Soon*

*IIT Patna: Opening & Closing Cut-Off First Round 2014:

**Course Name*

*GEO*

*GEC*

*OBCO*

*OBCC*

*SCO*

*SCC*

*STO*

*STC*


*4-year B.Tech. Course*


Chemical Science and Technology

4759

5369

1882

2176

1125

1200

613

620


Computer Science and Engineering

2735

3476

979

1564

716

915

403

535


Electrical Engineering

3752

4439

1590

1947

825

1100

444

502


Mechanical Engineering

3870

4570

1482

1922

593

1080

253

445


Civil and Infrastructure Engineering

4659

4928

1949

2038

884

1006

388

432




***For more Details on Opening & Closing Cut-Off of Different Round refer the attachment below*



*IIT Patna Campus & Intra Facilities:*


*Campus:*
*
*
Indian Institute of Technology Patna, Patna is one of the new IITs established by an act of parliament on August 06, 2008. It runs from its transit campus in Patliputra Colony, Patna. It has three schools that host seven academic departments namely, School of Engineering (Computer Science and Engineering, Electrical Engineering, and Mechanical Engineering), School of Sciences (Chemistry, Physics, and Mathematics) and School of Humanities and Social Science (Humanities and Social Science).


*Central library:* 


The Central Library of IIT Patna is one of the advanced libraries in terms of its collection and services. Central Library caters to the information needs of its highly demanding faculty members, students, research scholar as well as staff of the Institute, by offering a wide range of Information Technology (IT) based (and value added) services and products. The Central Library is in fast growing stage. It was started in December 2008 with approximately 1000 books and one online resource. During the short span of time the library has acquired more than 6000 books and about 25 online e-resources including e-books and e-journals. This library is equipped with modern technology of library automation system with Online Public Access Catalogue (OPAC) and Self Check-In and Shelf Check-Out (Drop Box) system using RFID technology. The Library has 15 computers for accessing the different e-resources of the library.


*IIT Patna Hostel & Mess Facilities:*


IIT Patna has three boys hostels and one girls hostel. All the hostels are very close to the academic complex. Presently about 400 students are residing in these hostels. There is a lush of greenery around the hostels. The students have access to Wi-Fi and LAN connectivity. In addition to the adequate health care facilities, all the students are covered under Vidyarthi Mediclaim Insurance Policy. The hostels are equipped with gymnasium and table tennis facilities. The Boys hostel campus has a basketball court, a volleyball court, and badminton court. A football-cum-cricket ground will also be available very soon. A new Gymkhana building is under construction that will house an Indoor Badminton Court, music and dance hall, and a yoga room. There are two students mess and one canteen in the hostel-campus. The students elect a student senate once every year in the month of February


Dr. Naveen Kumar Nishchal is the warden of the all the Boys & Girls hostels. Dr. Nalin Bharti is the Associate Warden of the Aryabhatta Hall, Dr. Maheskkumar H. Kolekar is the Associate Warden of the Ashoka Hall, Dr. Sahid Hussain is the Associate Warden of the New Boys Hostel, and Ms. Neha Vinayak is the Associate Warden of the Girls Hostel.


*IIT Patna Address:*


Navin Government Polytechnic Campus, Patliputra Colony, Patna 800 013, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Patna btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Patna btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Patna btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: NIT Patna btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Patna btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

